# pf Dual Gateway one NIC Help



## pengtai (Apr 18, 2011)

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 20:cf:30:50:e4:6f
        inet 125.90.88.80 netmask 0xffffffc0 broadcast 125.90.88.127
        inet 221.6.47.94 netmask 0xffffffc0 broadcast 221.5.47.127
        inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```

How to reply-to? x(


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for including zero information.

Try [cmd=]man pf.conf | less -p reply-to[/cmd]


----------



## pengtai (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not very good technology, I refer to the following rules can be put up for my single card dual gateway.


----------

